# Shark Board Logo wanted



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It needs to be about 250-270 pixels wide, in a .jpg format. All submissions are welcomed, and when I find one I can make work well, it will be up top in place of the TTMB logo.


----------



## Artie (May 23, 2004)

How can we live without the sheepshead. I see bait every time I get on the board, thats better then I can say about every time I get on the beach.

Artie


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Hey Mont, are you accepting Gif animation for logos as well or do you just want a still image for a logo?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Artie, good talking with ya today, I will give ya a call later next week when I am across the street. Keeping the sheepy is always an option.

Skipjack, animated it most definately out, it's too hard on bandwidth, lol.


----------



## Graybeard (May 21, 2004)

Theres always this


----------



## Graybeard (May 21, 2004)

Or maybe


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I don't know. I really like Skipjacks logo. Maybe something along those lines would be cool.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Here's a try*

Scrap if you like. I got bored and started playing.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Here it is smaller*

Fc


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*With web address*

Fc


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Last one, with address & small*

Fc


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

*Logo*

That one will probably take the cake

Nice job FC


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Like Skip said nice job. I like it.


----------



## Graybeard (May 21, 2004)

Yep, looks good FC.


----------



## Buckett (Jun 8, 2004)

*Another one..*

This was always an eyecatcher..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bucket - that's a dolphin


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jan, any chance of turning the rod so the reel is on top?

Shawn, that's a porpoise  Dolphin are green


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Is that supposed to be a rod and reel? Looked more like one of those old colt revolving shotguns to me, but then my mind is sorta geared to guns.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It actually looked worse that way. I didn't save the original files, just the gifs. It's love it or leave it I'm afraid.

FC


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*??*

I think it's pretty cool, to bad it can't be tweeked a little-bit though.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Ok, I had to recreate it*

And I like it better like this. What do you guys think?

FC


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*??*

Can you get more detail in the rod/reel. Make it like a good looking 6/0 on a OM rod that looks realistic. Then it would be very cool, I think the rest of it looks nice, except for the rod/reel.


----------



## Kyle aka Kcon (May 30, 2004)

*Here ya go........*

.


----------



## Kyle aka Kcon (May 30, 2004)

*Here's one.......*

Put this caption next to it........." GOT BAIT?"


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

*Tuna.....What a Lovely Bait....Hmmm?*

I like it! Let's DO IT!

KT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

*Another try*

Here is one I made just now. You don't know what I had to do to get that picture.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Heres a couple more


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

2 more


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

thanks Bobby


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*got bored*

Hows this..
Oops a lil late..
Mont you beat me to it!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

OMG! I love it Hop! I just asked Oz yesterday to dream something up for us!! Bobby, yours is also very nice.

Jan


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like Hops better than mine


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

it's an honor to have you on my site, Bobby.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Logo*

The one Hop submitted is way cool, I also like your avatar Bobby! Nice.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I didn't want to step on anyones toes. I liked everyone's ideas!
I don't shark fish, at least not on purpose!
But, I was bored and that image came to mind.
I was really wanting to make a shark out of a picture of Texas. Using the pan handle for the dorsal fin, the lower Rio Grande valley as a pectoral fin, then making west Texas into a mouth, and east was going to blend into a long tail.
Mont if you'd like i can change it into a gif file with a transparent background.
I liked black but it kinda clashes with the blue and white.
--Hop


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I'd sure like to see it that way Hop. It's cooooooooool!

FC


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I might make a black background board to go with it, Hop. I made one before the server blew up, and it was kinda kewl.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*If Only Someone Had a Real-Time Photo*

of somebody straining back on a big rod in full bend and a huge reel (taken from behind) pulling back on about a 400 pound Bull Shark thrashing in the first gut just before bringing it to shore. Nothing but the dorsal fin out of the 4 feet of water. I never ask for much. CF? :an6:


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*lol @ CF?*

Hey Mont, Here is the gif file.
--Hop


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

*Too much time on your hands...*

Man, I hope ya'll get that project, you have way too much time on your hands!!
Just kidding, that is sweet!!!! I guess we're gonna have to catch some sharks in the morning now!!


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Very Nice Hop!


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

*Still looking for a logo?*

Are you guys still looking for a shark board logo?

I have a couple made if you want to see them..
Let me know and I will post them..

wacowade

[email protected]


----------

